# Mahnung per SMS an neue Prepaid Nummer



## SunnyBoy-WOR (9 April 2017)

Ich habe mir eine nagelneue Prepaid Karte (LIDL / Vodafone) geholt, und vom ersten Tag an bekomme ich täglich per SMS Mahnungen (von normaler Nummer, 0179 ...) von einer Firma die ich nichtmal kenne für eine Forderung aus dem Jahr 2014.
Ich hab keine Ahnung von nichts, aber das nervt. 
Wie kann man das abstellen ?


----------



## BenTigger (9 April 2017)

entweder die Nummer anrufen und dort bescheid geben, das du die Nummer neu hast und weitere SMS verbieten, und/oder die Nummer in die Blacklist des Handys eintragen.


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2017)

Auch wenn es eine  neue Prepaid Karte ist, kann die Nummer schon früher mal belegt gewesen sein


----------



## Grundler (4 Juni 2017)

Das kann nicht sein. abgelaufene Telefonnummern werden nicht neu vergeben.
Ist auch gar nicht nötig, rechne nach, nach der Länge der Nummern sind das X Milliarden.
Selbst wenn sich jeder deutsche täglich eine neue Nummer holen würde gingen die Nummern also nach 1000 Jahren immer noch nicht aus


----------



## BenTigger (4 Juni 2017)

Nur weil du glaubst, dass es nicht sein kann, heißt das nicht dass es nicht trotzdem so ist.
Ich frage mich bei deiner Sichtweise, warum auf meinen alten Telefonnummern sich nun andere melden, wenn ich die jetzt anrufe?


----------



## Niermann (18 Juli 2017)

Es kann sehr wohl sein.
Ich hatte etwas ähnliches, zwar keine Mahnungen, dennoch aber lästige Anrufe und SMS


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2017)

Ich kenne einen Betroffenen, der definitiv Drittanbieterforderungen des "Vorgängers" der Rufnummer auf der Rechnung hatte. Der Anbieter hat das bestätigt und ausgebucht, nachdem zuvor noch von dem sicheren Abrechnungssystem und der Unfehlbarkeit der Zuordnung der Simkarte salbadert wurde.

X Milliarden Rufnummern? Nach der vierstelligen Anbieterkennung kommen bei alten Blöcken (z.B.:0176,0178) 7 Stellen und bei den neuen 8. Das sind nur ein paar Milliönchen.


----------

